# Pronounced like "kuba" or "cuba"  [kyoo-buh]



## pestopinan

I would like to know if there is a word in Hebrew that is pronounced like "kuba" or "cuba." [kyoo-b_uh] 

And if possible, I'd also like to know what it means in English. Thank you._


----------



## tFighterPilot

There's a food, originally from Iraq, called קובה pronounced /kúbe/. Are you talking about that?


----------



## origumi

tFighterPilot said:


> There's a food, originally from Iraq, called קובה pronounced /kúbe/. Are you talking about that?


If indeed the food, it can be pronounced in the world as kubbah and several other ways, depending on regional preferences. In Israel I've heard kubbe, kubba, kubeiba, but never K*y*oobuh - this may be English interpretation of the Arabic name (which means simply _ball_, although we see more of the American-Football shaped ones).

Context would help.


----------



## Selmalami

קובה pronounced Koo-Beh is like a middle-eastern dumpling. Usually it is filled with meat and the outside is made with of bulgur.


----------



## pestopinan

tFighterPilot said:


> There's a food, originally from Iraq, called קובה pronounced /kúbe/. Are you talking about that?



Good morning.
I am not making reference to any particular word, just trying to find the word that its pronunciation sounds like "Kuba, Kubba or Qubba". The one in parentheses [kyoo-buh] was taken from the English pronunciation which I think is not exactly was I am looking for.
I appreciate all of your answers.


----------



## pestopinan

Good morning and thanks for your answer.
These words that you mention, "kubbe, kubba", what do they mean? I realize this Kyoobuh is not the right pronunciation.
*
Thanks again. 

*


----------



## pestopinan

pestopinan said:


> Good morning and thanks for your answer.
> These words that you mention, "kubbe, kubba", what do they mean? I realize this Kyoobuh is not the right pronunciation.
> *
> Thanks again.
> 
> *


What I just found is that in aramaic
, ‘*My friendship.’ **Both RKhMA and KhUBA mean ‘Love’, but the former is used in the context of friendship, and the latter is a deeper form of affection.*


----------



## origumi

Khuba doesn't sound like [kyoo-buh]. It's [xuba].


----------



## airelibre

You may be overlooking the obvious. Kuba means Cuba, as in the country. Kubeh, the food, as mentioned is a possibility. Also much less likely, it could mean "(it was) extinguished", such as a fire, but I think that is a biblical word. (כובה - is it?) 

It wouldn't be pronounced kyooba in Hebrew. The phenomenon of adding a "y" sound to certain words when they are not spelt with one, eg due, Cuba is English (and Russian as well I believe).​


----------



## origumi

I think it's futile to play a guessing game. The thread opener was asked to provide context and preferred not to. Every two random syllables, attached together, may be similar to one or more Hebrew / Slovene / Hindi words. What's the point?


----------



## Tararam

airelibre said:


> You may be overlooking the obvious. Kuba means Cuba, as in the country. Kubeh, the food, as mentioned is a possibility. Also much less likely, it could mean "(it was) extinguished", such as a fire, but I think that is a biblical word. (כובה - is it?)
> 
> It wouldn't be pronounced kyooba in Hebrew. The phenomenon of adding a "y" sound to certain words when they are not spelt with one, eg due, Cuba is English (and Russian as well I believe).​



כובה is still used in Modern Hebrew so it's a possibility.

What was the context in which you heard this word?


----------



## pestopinan

I appreciate all your help, I have enough from what you have provided and also from Arabic, it has religious meaning. Thanks a lot to all of you.


----------



## pestopinan

I just wanted to know the sound of the word Cuba once pronounced, what it meant in Hebrew, if there was a word, but I've found more in Arabic.
Thanks for your time.


----------

